# 87 Maxima Running Hot



## zachplatinum23 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just purchased an 87 Maxima for a daily driver because of fuel cost. The car has 105,000miles on it. The radiator was replaced 3000 miles ago, the system has been flushed twice, Thermostat replaced last week. The car seems to run hot both when it is cool or hot outside. I have to keep my AC/fans on all the time to keep the car from overheating. Please any suggestions on how to correct this problem would be greatly appreciatted


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

check you radiator and make sure it is full


----------



## zachplatinum23 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Vern, I have been keeping an eye on the coolant levels. I just had my mechanic direct wire my fans to kick on when I start the car. Since this has been done the car is staying at the normal temp.


----------



## vernk (Jul 31, 2007)

you might have a blowen head gasket


----------



## zachplatinum23 (Oct 29, 2007)

I just had my mechanic do all of the diagnostics to rule out the head gasket. Needless to say he said it did not appear to be the head gasket but he could not say 100% that it was not the head gasket. In the meantime I am going to sell the car, if this is a hint of what might be in the future I do not want to take that chance.


----------

